# Check out the new Polaris Ace.



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Basically a 4 wheeler with a cage and a steering wheel.

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/atv-quad/sportsman-ace-bright-white


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I just saw that today when I was looking at the new RZR 1000. I always wanted an Odyssey as a kid and that's what it makes me think of.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is 2cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

32hp lol. Needs the 850 motor in it and it would be a blast


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> 32hp lol. Needs the 850 motor in it and it would be a blast


True, but 32hp is still higher than most manufactures like Honda. If it did have the 850 motor, that woud be a rocket ship.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> True, but 32hp is still higher than most manufactures like Honda. If it did have the 850 motor, that woud be a rocket ship.


Hey my 2003 Rincon 650 has 39HP thank you very much! There is just so much you can do with a single cylinder. My next will be a twin with 2 seats


----------

